# Motorhome delivery date poll



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Poll to see how often vans are delivered on time, pls leave a note of make and dealer too


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Swift Sundance Westcountrymotorhomes, would not go back to them tho'

Sorry forgot to say delivery on time


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Timberland, North Lincs. Not sure of the correct new address as they have moved recently. Delivery early.


Motorhomer


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Don amotts, Derby.

Delivered on time but in a totally unnaceptable condition (thats another story tho). Definately wouldn't go back to them.

pj


----------



## arvy (May 9, 2005)

Global Motorhomes, Lunar 786, 3 weeks late, In their favour they did keep me informed.

arvy.


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

Hi Chelston Wellington  Burstner ordered March 2004 promised delivery June 2004 picked up March 2005!


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

When I spoke to the manufacturer in October 2003 he reckoned that deliveries were in the region of 12 months. However when I placed the order with LazyDays I was told that it would be June2004,but more likely May! It arrived in September and LazyDays blamed the manufacturer.
At the end of June, when I contacted the Dealer about delivery, I was told that it was on schedule for the beginning of July. I sent the cheque for the balance ( for which I did not receive an acknowledgement, I was later told that it was not their custom to write an acknowledgement) They held this sum in their account until I collected the motor caravan in mid September.


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

nene court motorhomes wellingborough.
arrived on time


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*motor homes delivery time*

WOW it arrived 4 weeks early
form Devon (now Devon Conversions)
we were originally given a delivery time of 10 weeks it arrived in 6weeks

Wow can ant bodt beat them on this??????


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

Cotswold MotorCaravans at Gloucester. Would recommend them highly.

Autosleeper, ordered October 04.

Took delivery 05/05/05 as requested. Looks good on V5


----------



## 98395 (Mar 29, 2006)

On time as advised!

Lowdhams in Gunthorpe near Newark


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Two, ready on the day we were advised and at the time we asked for both from West Country Motorhomes ( Swindon branch) - Elddis Sunseeker 200 and 400 models. 

Definately would go back to them. Helen; can you say why you wouldn't ?

G


----------



## Brocher (Oct 3, 2005)

Nu Venture Rio from Todds at Lostock Hall. On time and immaculately presented as has every M'Home I have bought from them over the years.


----------



## 88844 (May 9, 2005)

Ordered 12th Febuary for collection mid November. Collected our Murvi 14th November


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Hymer from Hymer UK. Ordered at NEC Show unseen, was crossed off the current stock list by the salesman at the show, and was delivered within a month in perfect condition. Bought my previous motorhome (new Arto) from Hymer UK - it was in stock and again delivered within a month at a heavily discounted price.


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Swift Sundance - Cleveland Motorhomes, on time to the minute. Then it took four hours to discover why there were no 12v electics, including my having to drive the delivery driver to a local dealer to buy a new leisure battery!! Excellent service from them generally though.


----------



## Supertractorman (Mar 29, 2006)

Bessacarr E795 arrived 3 weeks early with constant updates from the Dealer Freeborn Motorhomes, Southampton. Worth the journey from the Midlands to receive good service. :lol:


----------



## 101289 (Oct 7, 2006)

Bessacarr E425 from Knowepark Caravans in Livingston. Ordered on 9th April with a delivery date of 5th May. The van arrived from the factory to the dealer on the 3rd of May so all on track for an on-time delivery. 

DVLA took a fortnight to transfer the cherished number from the old van to the new one so couldn't take delivery until 19th May.

The two week delay just made us more excited (borderline hyper) though!!! nfire:


----------



## rogerandsandra (Jul 27, 2006)

Autotrail Chieftain G from Stewart Mouland, Peacehaven.
One month late, collected on 16th May back 2 days later - the leisure batteries had failed so they fitted 2 new ones (probable because we parked in the middle of their front and gave them the keys and told them to sort it out!). Still waiting to go back for all the other problems to be resolved.
would we go there again? No.

Sandra


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi 8O blimey thought GT was back!!!

mine was 2nd hand so doesn't count :roll: :lol: 

ray


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

whats the point of this thread?


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*delivery*

Hi,Delivered a week late,(supposed to be for quality control) various things not fitted at factory disputed being ordered for 8 months.VERY poorly fitted items. Cleveland Motorhomes were great and most of the work in two days.But we are back at the end of the month with a list of warranty work to be done.Swift/explorer group are a major disappointment no one there will give you a straight answer.The say its between you and the dealer. Crap it should be put out ready to be driven out of the dealers showroom with the minimum of fuss.
Feel better now""cheers


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Ordered from NEC given delivery date Mid to end March, received it 2nd week February, could have had it earlier but we picked it up in childrens half term holidays. 

Geof Cox , Derby, would go back, great service from a real family run business. 

Mandy


----------

